# Nintendo's Conference at E3 2008?



## Costello (Jul 16, 2008)

What's your opinion on Nintendo's Press Conference at E3 2008?


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2008)

*switches skin to V3*

It sucked.

*switches skin back to Lite*

I'm not that in to Animal Crossing, and the two new peripherals for the Wii are just Nintendo's way of saying, "Money money money!"


----------



## Puxel (Jul 16, 2008)

Animal Crossing Wii was all I needed. The Microphone Wii Music and new Wii Sports are icing on the cake. It was mostly just Reggie stroking his e-penis over the sales statistics, but as long as we get something.

Microsoft won.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 16, 2008)

Incredibly boring public speaking from everyone, not just Nintendo execs.  I just kept wishing that damned woman would move out of slow motion and scrap the cheezy smile.

And it didn't seem like they announced anything.  Just sales figures - which are important, I realize, for such a conference, but it seemed like they threw the presentation together last week.

Reggie "Oh shit, E3 is coming next week, what are we gonna talk about?"
Underling "I'll come up with something for you to BS about for an hour.  Just talk REAL SLOW."

*yawn*

Especially since the only major announcement, the Wii Remote Plus, was made yesterday...  lame.

Oh, and I for one was not expecting a new major Zelda, Mario or Metroid title.  Too early in the cycle for any of those three.  I want to know where the Kid Icarus hype started though...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 16, 2008)

Puxel said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing Wii was all I needed. The Microphone Wii Music and new Wii Sports are icing on the cake. It was mostly just Reggie stroking his e-penis over the sales statistics, but as long as we get something.
> 
> Microsoft won.


Your easily pleased. I played the hell out of my DS animal crossing so I'm desperate for a new one. Everything else sucked really. Its pretty sad that a lot of us are excited for Wii speak when in reality its a poor excuse for vocal communication. Nintendo has starved us of communication so much that we actually like this.


----------



## Puxel (Jul 16, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Puxel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I own a 360. I'm set.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought it was absolutely horrendous. Lets start from the beginning... there was no flash at all. Microsoft and Sony had LCD screens all over the place, crazy lighting, musical guests, and even a few well-timed surprises. Nintendo, however, acted like it was just another board meeting. Then to make matters worse they pranced out some silly soccer mom. Now, I'm not exactly a fan of Reggie, I think he's quite creepy and smarmy, but this woman was like a recruitment poster for the Stepford Wives.  At At least with some flash I would have been distracted from how bad the reveals were. However, that's all just the presentational details; it gets worse from here on out.

Getting into the actual reveals, it was an even bigger disappointment. Stuff for the hardcore? Pfft, suuuure, if by "the hardcore" you mean the casual Animal Crossing fans. Most of the things they "revealed" we had known about for ages. The only surprise of the show was Grand Theft Auto for the DS, which, if Grand Theft Auto Advance is any indication won't be all that "hardcore". It was a lame offering aimed at the casual market, who, for the record, don't even watch E3 press conferences, so who the heck was that so-called "show" for? Not me, certainly.

I think it was a poor offering to an otherwise spectacular E3 (for me, at least). It was both a disappointment and a bit of a relief. The fact that they have no immediate plans for hot new Wii games means I can focus my money towards an Xbox 360 for a little while. However, I must say that while the show was poor, I think the overreactions of people selling their Wiis over it is a bit extreme. Just because they don't have much 1st party content this year (Mad World looks great) doesn't mean they won't in early 2009+.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 16, 2008)

Puxel said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah me too. I was watching their press conference yesterday and I was like "Those are some good games. Too bad I cant buy them because I need to buy Animal Crossing, Icarus, and Punch Out." Yeah well my big noisy console next to my Wii will get a lot of play time in the future.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 16, 2008)

Where do you watch the conference?  The way I've heard about it on GBAtemp, it was a disappointment.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Where do you watch the conference?  The way I've heard about it on GBAtemp, it was a disappointment.


Youtube, or a big gaming site like Gamespot or IGN.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think it was bad.. but it was not good either.. 

I think there was a too big hype caused by the media with rumors of a new Zelda, Punch out and a new DS.. So, there was a big disappointment since none of those were actually showed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, I'm pleased with the announcement of a GTA DS. The Wiimaxpluswhatever thing showed that it has more potential than I was expecting and we can expect some good stuff to be done with it in the future.. WiiSports is already looking nice with that..
I'm not a big fan of Animal Crossing, but the microphone thing is a good move.. hope other games can take advantage of it (like The Conduit!)


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Where do you watch the conference?  The way I've heard about it on GBAtemp, it was a disappointment.


IGN was the best as far as im concerned. Good quality and smooth framerate. God G4 was horrible.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 16, 2008)

animal crossing was a huge disappointment its exactly the same game with voice chat. the hands on from ign makes me worry more. no motion control? O_O. 

and i said this before. i hate that smiling witch in the conference.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wiimusic is a wagglefest. i thought at first that you actually hit the drums in 3d space  but its all waggle! ahhhh


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't watch it.  And with good reason since it seems that my impossible dreams would have been shattered if I were to have watched it!  ;_;

Sigh.  If I knew Japanese, I'd not care about E3 and just watch the Tokyo Game Show since that one actually matters.  At least with me as I am now, I can just not care about E3.  =P


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2008)

nothing to exciting


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 16, 2008)

It was disappointing that they didn't show many games.
Guitar Hero is now officially being mass produced, can't hype with that. GTA teaser trailer would have been nice.

They spent too much time showing Wii Sports Resort and Wii Music.
And what's stranger than their music keep playing after they stopped performing? Were they wiimote-syncing?

The conference was so like "We are targetting woman, people who like gimmicks and not care about "game"play, and people who don't bother watching our conference"

There are tons of games that are coming out for Wii and DS that'd appeal to public. Instead they made fools out of presenters and showcased "gimmicky" games. 

Okay, so people buy your gimmick games because people need the new controller add-ons and such. Not so many people buy Wii Sports because it looks so much more fun than Mario, Zelda, Metroid, SSB combined.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 16, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> They spent too much time showing Wii Sports Resort and Wii Music.
> And what's stranger than their music keep playing after they stopped performing? Were they wiimote-syncing?


I know. Did you see the lame ass drummer dud still playing even when his character wasn't on screen.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to make an additional comment, this has been driving me nuts. Wii Music is the worst thing I've ever seen. Now, don't get the wrong idea, Wii Sports is fun, Wii Play is probably too, Wii Sports Resort looks nice also, but do you know what all of those have in common? They're GAMES. Wii Music is nothing, it's not a game, there are no high scores or note matching. It's just an excuse to flail around looking silly. And I know a lot of people say that about the Wii in general, but I've never thought so until this game.

There is no challenge involved in this title, it's just a straightforward simulation of "real" instruments. Here's the thing though, it doesn't look like a real instrument, it doesn't play like a real instrument, it doesn't sound like a real instrument, and it's still got a massive learning curve. You still have to learn this game just like you would a real instrument. If you notice, even the people playing it at the show couldn't do it well, and they MADE IT. So it's not a game, it's not an accurate simulation, and it's just as difficult to learn.

This is the first time I've had to say this and I must state that I don't feel this way about Guitar Hero or Rock Band (etc). Those two are GAMES, there's still scores to hit, music to match, tracks to unlock, achievements to be found, and so on. With Wii Music though? You might as well learn a real instrument. This game is like the toy xylophone you give an infant. It's a pointless inaccurate recreation of the real thing that's just has hard to get the hang of and will only succeed in making your ears bleed when you attempt to create "music".

Miyamoto shouldn't be working on this. This is utter crap. Other music games aren't about making music, they're about imitating it. With Wii Music, if you're so inclined to create "beautiful music" you might as well go and learn the actual flute, or drums, etc.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

_TO SUM IT UP:_





















































meh


----------



## link459 (Jul 16, 2008)

To me, this year's conference was like a giant FUCK YOU from Nintendo.


----------



## Akotan (Jul 16, 2008)

I think they didn't need to show anything at all... May it was this what they thought too? Let me explain myself: when Nintendo chose to part ways with the technological race and focus on brand new ways to play, everyone was afraid. Now everyone wants to join casual party.

This year, Nintendo's conference was "meh" indeed but they didn't need to amaze us with anything revolutionary anymore... I only hope that Layton games be announced and released later this year.

And Rhythm Heaven goes to America! YAY! The biggest surprise for me at least!


----------



## Seraph (Jul 16, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Yeah me too. I was watching their press conference yesterday and I was like "Those are some good games. Too bad I cant buy them because I need to buy Animal Crossing, Icarus, and Punch Out." Yeah well my big noisy console next to my Wii will get a lot of play time in the future.


But those games should be coming out, just only AC this year.  Miyamoto keeps hinting "I'm not the producer so I can't tell you" or "Wii Motion+ would be perfect for Punch-out, but I'm not saying we're working on that". 

Wii Music is a joke, overall this conference was a disappointment.  I'm very excited for AC/WiiSpeak and the Wii Motion+ though, which were the only good things of the conference.  And I keep hearing people say the Wii Motion+ is just a quick cash-in.  For the people who say that, don't buy it!  It's as simple as that.  Who cares if some new awesome game in which you need to use it releases?  Don't buy it still.  It's just some useless peripheral that isn't needed and Nintendo is just selling it because they want more money.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 16, 2008)

Akotan said:
			
		

> I think they didn't need to show anything at all... May it was this what they thought too? Let me explain myself: when Nintendo chose to part ways with the technological race and focus on brand new ways to play, everyone was afraid. Now everyone wants to join casual party.



Indeed.. those who also watched MS's conference saw MS spending half of the "show" talking about how the 360 is meant for everyone, and they're trying to make it more social, and for families and yada yada yada.. not to talk about the "avatars" and the new 360 dashboard that has a big influence of the Wii interface.. 

Nintendo just found a gold mine here taking video games to a broader audience, and both MS and Sony know that they could be the ones there getting that money.. and now they're trying to jump in that boat too.. and yet gamers continue to be naive saying that MS is "defending the hardcore gaming"..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 16, 2008)

I rather fuck something that is dead.Well something like that.

I was hoping some good shit for the PS3 so I can purchase a nice blu-ray DVD,but it sucked ad MGS4 and Little Big Planet don't cut it for me to buy it.
Also no price cut.I am not pulling my wallet out.

The 360 one was good,but not to exciting.

Nintendo fucked me up.I am glad I bought my Nintendo Wii for the Snes9x emulator,and for pirating N64&WiiWare titles.Also use it for some other emus and Homebrew.
All the good Wii games out their....I already beat.

Meh,I am gonna go play a Snes game on the Wii or something.

Overall it failed to satisfy many people,and it was....fail.

Meh...good thing we have Chrono Trigger DS coming in a while,and a few good DS games.

Even though they didn't introduce anything new for the DS.
DS for the win.

So yeah I am very disappointed at E3 this year.
Especially Nintendo.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 16, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know but none except AC will come out this year.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 16, 2008)

It was pretty lame. Even Sony was better.


----------



## j5c077 (Jul 16, 2008)

FAIL!


----------



## Dark (Jul 16, 2008)

I watch it in nintendo's site and the only game that got my attenion was GTA


----------



## nekkutta (Jul 16, 2008)

GTA:CW was the only thing they announced that was even worth watching, and not even a teaser trailer for it either.... meh.

all in all, I would just say this. FAIL!

nekkutta


----------



## neonix (Jul 16, 2008)

Animal Crossing is what I was waiting for, but if WiiSpeak doesn't come with the game, I'll be whipping up my own USB microphone, tyvm.

I'm expecting GTA to be another mediocre attempt at porting a game to a portable system, if not a total flop.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

IGN has posted some hint from Miyamoto concerning Super Mario Galaxy 2, NSMB2 and Pikmin 3.  And since I like Animal Crossing and Wii Music I guess I'm satisfied.  Although I'd like to see more of "Mad World."

DS also had a great outting.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 16, 2008)

LAMEST CONFERENCE EVAH!

Really, Nintendo didnt even TRY. But we might still get a glipse of a new game. Just like what happened with Super Smash Bros Brawl, they showed it off on another day, and not at the conference..


----------



## TinyTine (Jul 16, 2008)

Where is the big game previously announced ? And what about WiiWare games ? Nothing ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 16, 2008)

I knew it was going to be shit the moment they opened their briefing with Shaun White Snowboarding... I mean what the fuck? 

Animal Crossing? Never liked it, and it looks exactly the same as Cube/DS versions. There aren't even any motion control support! Wii Sports Resort? No just no,.. Frisbee throwing? Get real. And I couldn't care less about Wii Music.

And umm.... Um... Oh wait THAT was it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2008)

It was pretty damn lame, although Animal Crossing might have saved it.

Penny Arcade pretty much hit the nail on the head with this one.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a good thing that there will be a new zelda for the wii !!!
Hope it's with all the 2 links (toon and normal Link).


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

Who the hell voted "Great stuff! That was awesome!"

As you lot on drugs or something?


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 16, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> It was pretty damn lame, although Animal Crossing might have saved it.
> 
> Penny Arcade pretty much hit the nail on the head with this one.



ROFL XD


----------



## dogman (Jul 16, 2008)

If wiispeak uses the wii console numbers, allowing me to talk to people as in skype, I'll be happy... Just as happy if nintendo releases:
-WII or NDS Metroid 2D (Taking the animation concept from the new wario, looks awesome!)
-Punch Out
-Kid Icarus
-F Zero
-Hard Drive
-DVD Movie Channel (I dont know if its possible, I think not)
-Wii Kirby
-MMORPG Pokemon (Me and some friends online against a legendary pokemon? Nice)
-NSMB2
-A public, free (as in beer) SDK (Microsoft has XNA for Xbox 360+Windows)
-More games with Wii-Ds connectivity (Final Fantasy? Zelda 4 swords?)

And lots of other things


----------



## DAZA (Jul 16, 2008)

it was bad, lets cut to the chase here, that conference was 1 hr, in that time what did they show us? an expanded port of animal crossing with speech, snowboarding *yawn* the new motion control add-on which should have been put in the god damn controller to start with, and some new info on games, i wasted 1 hr of my life waiting for somthing posative to come from it and all i got was a band using the wii remote to play the mario theme tune.....thanks nintendo, next time try a little harder !


----------



## JPH (Jul 16, 2008)

Eh, it was alright.
I can't say I wasn't disappointed, but we do have some cool stuff to look forward to.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roflcopter.  I love Penny Arcade.  But I thought Sony did rather well this year, relatively speaking of course.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 16, 2008)

I liked the moment that Reggie spoke about the 3 major Wii releases and walks offstage with that cool arrogance and said something like "take a look..." and I was genuinely impressed...until they showed the 3 games: Animal Crossing, Raving Rabbids TV and CoD... WTF? That's NOTHING!

Basically I thought the press conference was disappointing, especially since Nintendo always presents it like it's the coolest stuff EVER. Which it's clearly not.

What I found especially disappointing:

- I missed some Mario stuff
- Animal Crossing looked like a mix of the GC and the DS version
- Wiispeak sounds as interesting as filling out tax forms
- They failed to impress the public with the Wiimotion Plus thing, cause you can only feel what it's like
- In a way I still was expecting some new DS Lite ( there was a rumour about some sort of motion sensor)

PS: I really really HATED that woman on stage. She was so awful. It was like my auntie selling videogames on that stage. How can such a woman present the new Grand Theft Auto????? It's insane!

Oh and Wii Music looked like crap and it sounded like a bunch of retards playing music (if that's what you want to call it!)


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> IGN was the best as far as im concerned. Good quality and smooth framerate. God G4 was horrible.


any differnce from watching it on gamespot or ign??


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IGN was 4 minutes behind on the Microsoft show. I'm not sure about Nintendo's or Sony's.

Gamespot's stream was ok quality, you could see fine but it could been better.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 16, 2008)

IGN was behind on Nintendo's and Sony's as well.
I had both sites up, IGN video muted.

So I took the advantage of Gamespot's faster update, and when presenters start talking about some boring bullcrap I switched over to IGN for high"er" quality trailers.


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

Penny Arcade says it all.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 16, 2008)

deez_nutz said:
			
		

> Penny Arcade says it all.



I thought RupeeClock already said the equivalent, and the same Penny Arcade picture.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 16, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They weren't bad.. but indeed they said A LOT that the PS3 was just in the beginning and there was more to come and etc..

And I got that exact same felling from MS, the 360 has a big identity crisis, they don't know to what public they're trying to appeal.. they kept saying the whole time that their system was something to families and the casual public and at the same time that it was for hardcore gamers!


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 16, 2008)

Ninty shouldn't have presented their main attraction, the Wii MotionPlus attachment, a day before the conference...Why the hell did they do that, when they didn't have that much to show in the first place?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the MotionPlus attachment, but I think it's POOR that they didn't announce a single compatible game other than Wii Sports Resort, which will most likely come bundled with the attachment...
They also should've announced a new Wii bundle with the Wii MotionPlus, which is the _very least_ one would expect when they release such an extension that delivers what the Wii remote was supposed to be able to do in the first place...
I bet now many devs will opt against making use of the MotionPlus in fear that many people will not buy the game because they don't have the attachment


----------



## Draxi (Jul 16, 2008)

Nintendo Was Betrayer and promise Hardcore Gaming (Like Kirby and Kid Icarus....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But is all was a lie!... they don't show us Epic Games! (Only Animal Crossing with the weirdo Wii Speaker)

Microsoft and Sony Won the e3 this year...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe someone Destroy Nintendo Memories....


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 16, 2008)

Nintendo is going to make TWO zelda games and TWO mario games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Announced by Nintendo of France


----------



## NeoWoeN (Jul 16, 2008)

No no no !

One Zelda and one Mario !

-New Zelda + Zelda Twilight Princess = Two Zelda
-New Mario + Mario Galaxy = Two mario !


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 17, 2008)

Heck, I'm selling my Wii on ebay! and I don't even own one!


----------



## 704jaffer (Jul 17, 2008)

wow that comic really sums it up...


----------



## morcar (Jul 17, 2008)

my opnion on Nintendos press conf was total shit they were banging on for almost 45 mins about sales figures and nothing of real interest on games. For now Nintendo is dead in the water in my eyes.


----------



## cubin' (Jul 17, 2008)

Some of the games looked interesting and Pikmin will be cool...but where the hell is my zelda/mario/metroid-type games? What a joke.


----------



## cubin' (Jul 17, 2008)

LAWLZOR I TEH MOVEZ TEH VIEOGAMEZ



Regarding Wii Music:
"7:29 Someone has the temerity to ask if this is really more of a musical toy than a game. HOW DARE HE! 
Miyamoto says the questioner is right, and "*that's why it's more interesting than a video game*."


----------



## gordillo (Jul 17, 2008)

Im angry that Capcom (instead of making a Dead Rising 2) decide on giving Wii Dead Rising


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jul 17, 2008)

The 30 ppl that think that press conference was awesome need a life. 
What's that? Furfuck Crossing? If you're really satisfied with with that, you really need to see a shrink. 
Fuck nintendo. Their shit deserves to be pirated!


----------



## Trolly (Jul 17, 2008)

There was no rumour for a new Zelda title, some people just automatically expected it. At no point did any official source say anything about Zelda before E3. Just thought I'd point that out.

I've calmed down a little since the conference, so I just put disappointment. The main problem was Nintendo gave a poor showing, even for the titles they already had. If they'd shown Mad World and The Conduit for third-party titles, it would've looked much better.
And if they'd put in a Pikmin 3 reveal and trailer, we would actually feel like something was revealed. GTA DS was apparently a big announcement, but the way I see it, even if it ends up a really good title, it'll still be inferior to GTA IV which I have yet to play.

So yeah, taking a step back now, things don't look too bad. But the press conference was piss poor.


----------



## GoemonMusashi (Jul 17, 2008)

Why is everyone defending them on the basis on a speech attachment?
I mean its like boasting old technology, you might as well commend other systems 
for having analog sticks.

Even the Gamecube eventually got a mic (although it was pointless and only used for like two games).

The conference was really lame for nintendo, nothing to really look forward to.
It seems like one pretty much has to get a 360 now, if they want any kind of continuous 
stream of decent games.


----------



## Cokeman999 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm just extremly happy that another Animal Crossing came out. The animal crossing games are my favorite.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 18, 2008)

For all the crying babies there.. 

What Miyamoto has to say about E3 :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think that there’s probably one other element to it, and that’s that our view of how we use E3 has changed. For a very long time, E3 was an event where — and certainly Nintendo included — catered specifically to the core gamer. Now we look at more … an opportunity for us to introduce new concepts and new types of play that we intend to bring to the broader audience, particularly because of the media that gathers at E3 now.
> 
> So while attending an E3 event like this, they might be given the impression that Nintendo is no longer focusing on the games that appeal to the core gamer, in fact we’re still working on many of those titles, but it’s just not the type of event where we’ll be showcasing that anymore.



source: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25710005/

E3 changed.. no one uses it to announce their big games anymore (a lot of companies like Blizzard and Lucas Arts even skipped it this year)..


----------



## Slowking (Jul 18, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> Regarding Wii Music:
> "7:29 Someone has the temerity to ask if this is really more of a musical toy than a game. HOW DARE HE!
> Miyamoto says the questioner is right, and "*that's why it's more interesting than a video game*."


Doesn't really sound like something he would say. Probably a translation error. Japanese is not the easiest language...


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good find cockroach man, interesting...  But man ending the show off with them playing fake instruments was weak and I was like wtf...  Y can't they showcase both the hardcore and the causal?


----------



## Link00y (Jul 19, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> There was no rumour for a new Zelda title, some people just automatically expected it. At no point did any official source say anything about Zelda before E3. Just thought I'd point that out.



A Zelda title is a game taking like 3 to 5 years of development - planning phases, brainstorming and even just engine programming - I count all of that as development. So I'd wonder if just one Zelda title is in development.. probably more like 2 or even 3. So, seriously I'd say it is no wonder.


----------



## Kokorazashi (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone who thought that it had nothing for the core gamers, you're right. Miyamoto himself said that E3 wasn't the show for the core, but more for the public. ACCF looks good, definetely gonna get it.


----------



## Scorpei (Jul 19, 2008)

I still think the whole double pun on EEE (E3 & Asus) was rather silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I tuned in a little late (cought most of it though, the 'upgrade' for the Wiimote, animal crossing, gta etc.) but saw Wii music which made me simply sad. Maybe it will be some fun, but damn 'moving like real people playing music would'....? Then again it obviously fits in Nintendo's current scheme to attract a more casual (not really the proper word) gamer. In the end though I ended up watching the sony conference so I wouldn't feel too bad about watching the E3 conference (though that didn't help too much). 

Seriously, the EEE was lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 20, 2008)

It was meh. I didn't expect anything more though, so I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jul 21, 2008)

the only thing i liked was GTA CHINATOWN WARS...!


----------



## Mav180 (Jul 21, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think Nintendo's E3 was bad at all. Even Wii music looks pretty fun.

I am personally looking forward to Kirby Super Star Ultra. I knew Nintendo would remake it for the DS.


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 21, 2008)

it wasn't as good as I'd have liked...
but remember, this is Nintendo we're talking about...

GTA on DS could be ok


----------



## kylertesch (Jul 22, 2008)

Clearly they are only catering to soccer moms and 8 year olds atm.. but i think you guys are missing the fact that we are getting a new castlevania and a sequal to a damn good RPG Tales of Symphonia2.. we are getting Mad World as well, which btw looks even more violent and fun than say.. No more Heroes! we have lots to look forward to EVEN if they didnt announce it at the show, okay?(aside from the wii we have loads of great DS games coming too, ive decided to focus on the wii though =P)

One thing i really wanna know though is.. if the Microphone will have to be activated though the games themselves or if they can have some sort of backwards compatibility with say.. SSBB, or MK:wii, like maybe we can activate it through our menu.. cause if it does i cant wait to swear at those soccer moms and there children that ruined our E3 LOL..

OMFG THEY BETTER NOT MAKE THE MIC FRIEND CODES ONLY ILL F-ING KILL NINTENDO >


----------



## kylertesch (Jul 22, 2008)

Scorpei said:
			
		

> but saw Wii music which made me simply sad. Maybe it will be some fun, but damn 'moving like real people playing music would'....? Then again it obviously fits in Nintendo's current scheme to attract a more casual (not really the proper word) gamer.
> 
> Seriously, the EEE was lame
> 
> ...



lol the proper word for "casual gamer" there would be 

..Mentally Retarded..


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2008)

that old chick was really scary.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 22, 2008)

If anyone cares, Iwata did apologize for E3 about not showing anything about Mario or Zelda. >.>


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 23, 2008)

How fancy for people to take shots at Reggie Fils-Aime. He's great at what he does, and anyone taking shots at him is just sad cause they could never do even half as good of a job.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 23, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> that old chick was really scary.



Cammie Dunaway, yeah she acts a little weird. But apparently she's not fake


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 23, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> How fancy for people to take shots at Reggie Fils-Aime. He's great at what he does, and anyone taking shots at him is just sad cause they could never do even half as good of a job.


I've always thought he's come off as a bit of a cocky tool. Every bit as fake as they accuse (and rightfully so) Cammie of being. However! He is good at his job, excellent. And when he's not playing that stage role he actually looks like a pretty fun guy. Take his Wii Sports Resort match he played with Gametrailer's own Geoff Keighley. When Geoff lost he shouted out some profanity and Reggie's in the background just laughing away at the scene. A genuine laugh. And at that moment, for the first time, I felt he might not be so bad after all. Just needed to see his human side.


----------



## sfunk (Jul 23, 2008)

http://kotaku.com/5028022/segas-president-...-5s-wii-release

Why Sega's Pres would know anything about RE5 is beyond me but I can hope and I can dream (and I can be frequently disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 23, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yeah, on the E3 stage, he is forced to act like that. But I'm sure he really isn't that bad of a guy. 
I'd hang out with him, but wii sports would get boring after a while...


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Reggie seems like a cool guy.


----------



## SkH (Jul 26, 2008)

Well this was poor, and the people on the stage was just lame and made me angry.


----------

